# One more power seat/ZPP question



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

Ive been looking at the pdf for the 05 M3 price list, see the following description for the power seat option (also part of ZPP)

Power M Sport Front Seats with Drivers Memory

Are the seats any different (other than the power function) if you dont get ZPP or the power seat options, similar to the difference between the sports package on the 325 and 330?


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

If you are asking if the power and non-power seats are the same the answer is yes. Although along with the power option you can add adjustable width and lumbar support...this is not available with manual seats.


----------

